# mk3 gti molded carpet source



## kvsgti (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a source for the MK3 golf Molded carpet kit? I have a 98 GT1 restoration and all online carpet vendors neglect this chassis.


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: mk3 gti molded carpet source (kvsgti)*

Google my friend; Google...
"mk3 jetta carpet"
http://www.google.com/search?q...fox-a
First three options have what you are looking for.


----------

